

Piet Program Gallery - dang
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html

======
acbart
Interesting twists on Piet would be: * animated piet programs - perhaps where
the incrementing the PC would also increment the frame of animation, or the
current frame of animation is another property that can be manipulated. *
writing an editor to make it easy to convert works of art into Piet programs.

~~~
Bootvis
Or similar: Piet Gifs: every n instructions the program changes but the IP
remains. This feature shall be called polymorphism.

------
jazzychad
Hey, my "Alpha" program is still there! I remember learning Piet for the
Perplex City ARG (2006/2007) and thought it was an amazingly weird language.
Thanks for the memories!

